# Joshua Bell



## delallan

Hey there! I am going to see Joshua Bell at the Toronto Symphony Orchestra next month! The program is:

Bruch: Scottish Fantasy for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 46 
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 in C-sharp Minor

In preparation, I would like to watch the biography film 'Mahler'. Has anyone else watched it, and if so, what is your opinion?

Peace,
Del


----------



## Vaneyes

Joshua Bell is named MD of ASMF.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/05/27/us-music-stmartin-idUSTRE74Q5QK20110527


----------



## daspianist

Vaneyes said:


> Joshua Bell is named MD of ASMF.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/05/27/us-music-stmartin-idUSTRE74Q5QK20110527


This is wonderful news. Joshua Bell is pure sex on stage (in the most respectful way) - I'd love to see him conduct some heavyweights.


----------



## karenpat

daspianist said:


> This is wonderful news. Joshua Bell is pure sex on stage (in the most respectful way) - I'd love to see him conduct some heavyweights.


I've seen him live, I know what you mean.


----------



## Vaneyes

I prefer the "no nonsense" look that Mutter gives me.


----------

